# Help in Finding the Proper Fire extinguisher



## DCarrier (Nov 23, 2011)

I am retired Air Force and in base housing we had small magnetic canisters in the top of the smoke fans for the stove. The idea was when exposed to enough heat the canisters automatically opened and dumped the chemicals to put out a fire. I was thinking I would love to have a few of these for my paint locker. It's a wooden cabinet and my shop is in my enclosed basement. Any idea who sales them?


----------



## Dlow (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.stovetopfirestop.com/
I think this is what you're looking for. They only have a 5 year shelf life, so if you stick it in the cabinet and forget about it, it might not work as you expect it to and if the fire starts outside the cabinet… well you have more to worry about than what your protecting in the cabinet.


----------



## DCarrier (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks DLow I wasn't expecting 60 bucks a pop wow! I understand the in/out cabinet thing. Do you have a better solution?


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

I think a smaller version of this would be ideal:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Automatic-diffusion-fire-extinguisher-/200628123557?pt=BI_Security_Fire_Protection&hash=item2eb65e37a5
You might check other auctions on ebay.


----------



## Dlow (Jan 16, 2011)

The only other options I can think of are a fire resistant cabinet but they are considerably more expensive than the extinguisher.
http://www.supplylinedirect.com/store/secondarycontainment/safetycabinetscans/safetycabinets/
What are you trying to do, protect your house from the fumes of the chemicals or keep the chemicals from igniting in the event you have a fire in the house? It's not likely that you would have a fire start in the cabinet if all you're storing in it are the chemicals, but if you leave old, used rags in there then you're asking for trouble.
If it were me, I would keep the chemicals in a cabinet and add seals to keep the odor confined and keep fire extinguishers in the house. But, if you have a gas furnace or water heater in the basement, keep the flammables somewhere else. I've been to several fires where fumes ignited from a gas fired appliance, not a good day when it happens!
One thing that might be a concern with these firestops is, they are made for a specific application and putting them in an enclosed container with an unknown mixture of chemicals could affect the seal on the can and you may open your cabinet one day and find a big mess.


----------



## DCarrier (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. I am just concerned having a container of flammabiles under my house. Want to be as safe as possible, but I don't want my supplies freezing outside.


----------



## Torr (Feb 26, 2011)

Here's a link to an article on how to build a suitable flamables cabinet based on NFPA requirements.

American Woodworker Flammables Cabinet

Torr


----------



## DCarrier (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I think I need to get a metal cabinet. I'll check the flea market today.


----------

